# Husqvarna splitting axe



## theswampthing

I have been eyeing up this axe at the hardware store, and was wondering if it was a decent tool. Seems well made and I'm kinda sweet on it. 

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/accessories-old/tools/forest-tools/splitting-axe/

I'm a newbie here, and also wanted to say hello. I have been lurking for a while and decided to join.


----------



## Hinerman

I have not used one, but I want one. Husqy axes are made by Wetterlings. Wetterlings is a Swedish company that makes high quality axes comparable to Granfors Brux. I would not worry about the quality. Get one and give us a review.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## theswampthing

I think I can do that. I will certainly be splitting a lot of wood this winter.


----------



## Homelite410

Grab a fiskars too and you could switch off!! Looks like a good axe tho!!


----------



## arathol

Actually the Husky is made by Hultafors.
http://www.hultafors.com/products/cutting/axes/splitting-axes/splitting-axe-kly-ra/


----------



## hamish

arathol said:


> Actually the Husky is made by Hultafors.
> http://www.hultafors.com/products/cutting/axes/splitting-axes/splitting-axe-kly-ra/


The Husky axes are made by many manufactures, with Hultafors and Wetterlings being the most common. Have seen some made by HB (Hults Bruks) also.

They are nice axes, and do work, however from a cost standpoint a Fiskars will out do them anytime, except for above a mantel on display.


----------



## arathol

hamish said:


> The Husky axes are made by many manufactures, with Hultafors and Wetterlings being the most common. Have seen some made by HB (Hults Bruks) also.
> 
> They are nice axes, and do work, however from a cost standpoint a Fiskars will out do them anytime, except for above a mantel on display.


 
True but the one in question, the 1.5 kg splitting axe thats in the origial post, is made by Hultafors.


----------



## hamish

arathol said:


> True but the one in question, the 1.5 kg splitting axe thats in the origial post, is made by Hultafors.


Geesh picky, picky, picky! Order one and see what manufacturer you get. But yes the one in the original post and on the US website at that time is a Hultafors.


----------



## arathol

hamish said:


> Geesh picky, picky, picky! Order one and see what manufacturer you get. But yes the one in the original post and on the US website at that time is a Hultafors.


 
Not being picky but that particular splitting axe* is* the subject of this thread, not how many axe makers put the Husqvarna name on their products.


----------



## Homelite410

arathol said:


> Not being picky but that particular splitting axe* is* the subject of this thread, not how many axe makers put the Husqvarna name on their products.


My husqvarna hatchet actually has the crown cast in it! (the sight on the musket)


----------



## theswampthing

Oh my, Hultafors it is then. I see the Fiskars love transcends forums. I used one years ago at trout camp, and it did work well. Just not into the plastic on my tools or guns. Weird, I know. Do you think the Fiskars axe will out perform the Husky, or just more cost effective?


----------



## hamish

I have plenty of HB and Wetterlings, yet my go to splitting axe is a Fiskars, chopping, now that's a different story!


----------



## theswampthing

Screw it then. The Fiskars is on Amazon for 50 bucks. Maybe I'll buy that and rehang my Plumb. I'm a traditionalist, but I sure like my lith ion tools. Who am I to stand in the way of progress?


----------



## Homelite410

theswampthing said:


> Screw it then. The Fiskars is on Amazon for 50 bucks. Maybe I'll buy that and rehang my Plumb. I'm a traditionalist, but I sure like my lith ion tools. Who am I to stand in the way of progress?


 You will love the Fiskars I have an X 25 and wouldn't pick up anything else. I tried the X 27 after getting used to the X 25 but the 27 is too long for me.


----------



## Homelite410

I want to try this one!


----------



## Whiskey_Bravo

I really hope they offer those in the US soon. I would love to get my hands on one of the 70/80CM long models.


----------



## zogger

Homelite410 said:


> I want to try this one!



Yowza! Haven't seen that one before!

Man, both fiskars and husky got some neat stuff you don't see for sale anyplace...WTF....


----------



## Whiskey_Bravo

If anyone has a listing for the Husky splitting axe for sale in the US, please share it. Thanks!


----------



## theswampthing

Still haven't decided, BTW. Mama told me to get both for Christmas if I wanted. Then she said that maybe we should get a log splitter. hahaha


----------



## XSKIER

Whiskey_Bravo said:


> If anyone has a listing for the Husky splitting axe for sale in the US, please share it. Thanks!



I asked around last year for a Husqy felling lever. No dealer had one, but got me a price and could order it. Have you asked your local Husqy dealer?


----------



## Whiskey_Bravo

XSKIER said:


> I asked around last year for a Husqy felling lever. No dealer had one, but got me a price and could order it. Have you asked your local Husqy dealer?



No I have not done that yet. Good tip! I will ask next time I stop by the shop.

Thanks!


----------



## CTYank

A few months back a Husqy dealer had a Husqvarna maul (Hultafors, my guess) for $60. A dead ringer for Wetterlings. *Best Buy*.

These and other such tools have heads of high-quality hand-forged & heat-treated steel, and handles of 'Murican hickory, made to a time-tested design. Having tried a fiskars, I'm not at all impressed- way too light, lousy steel, flimsy handle. Like current "homelite"- mass-market mediocrity. Fellow who had one, daisied everything; hell, hit 'em down the middle with a real tool.

The fact that fiskars touts their handle being able to survive overstrikes, tells me lots about their target market- fad fan-boys? They sure spend lots on the cardboard.


----------

